# Getting better



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Although not great I hope I can encourage those with steam monsters to keep trying.

These were done using a 25cl jug the first on Friday the second this morning.

The first one in particular had fantastic milk shame I couldn't do it justice

Keep practicing




























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

